# Lejog in 6 Days



## derrick (18 Sep 2017)

A friend of mine is doing this at the moment, started Sunday finishes Friday. I would not normally put something like this on here. But if anyone fancies chipping in i would really appreciate it. He is one o the good guys.
https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/bob-groves1?utm_source=Facebook


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Sep 2017)

derrick said:


> started Sunday finishes Friday.


You mean he's finished it today (you posted on Friday at 1747). Any blog or ride commentary?


----------



## derrick (18 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> You mean he's finished it today (you posted on Friday at 1747). Any blog or ride commentary?


He is doing it at the moment.


----------

